# Advice on termite fumigation for the entire house.



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Without knowing the extent of your termite problem, or where you are in the World, I am not sure anyone can advise you on an approach. In California, tenting and fumigating is still standard as far as I know. I have never seen a home tented in the Midwest and exterminators usually use a combination of strong licensed chemicals I would not want to live around for at least 3-5 days even though supposedly safe. I have clients install perimeter systems on annual service contracts thereafter. None have ever had termite problems since and some of those systems go back a couple decades now. 

If tenting is the way you have to go, are you sure you cannot spring for three or four nights at a decent but not Hyatt Regency quality motel/hotel for your tenants? The cost would be tax deductible for you although I know a hit on your rental income stream. Go to hotels.com or whatever and find a nice packaged get away weekend? Assuming you like them as tenants? Otherwise tent the house and gas them with the bugs. They are going to have to budge if you need to tent or you may not be able to provide a house for them to live in? Just ease their concerns.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to pest control forum.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Where are you geographically?
What species of termites? Subterranean? Drywood? Formosan?
Have no idea what the "orange" thing is. 

Get us more info and update us.

Tent fumigation is generally for drywoods. I have no experience in that aspect. Here in the East, tenting is done rarely, and it is for wood-boring beetles in unusual conditions. We only have subterranean termites in the East.


----------

